# Homework survey!~



## turbler (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm the project "Invention Convention" d'know if you guys have heard of it, but I need some answers for a 4 question survey (multiple choice by the way).

1. How often do you forget due dates on library books?
A. Almost Always
B. Most of the time
C. Sometimes
D. Rarely
E. I don't often borrow books

2. How often do you hand your Library books in late?
A. Almost Always
B. Most of the time
C. Sometimes
D. Rarely
E. I don't often borrow books

3. We (the group I'm in,) have created a product that acts as a book mark and is programmed to go off the day before your book is due, with a renew button, and a choice of how long the loan is going to last (3,5,7,14,and 21 day loans). And also a feature where if you lose the book, you can push a button (which is seperate from the main unit) and the main unit will set off its alarm allowing you to locate your book. It also displays the date the book is due and the current time. Now would you buy this product?
A. Yes
B. No, I don't often borrow books, so I wouldn't really need it
C. No, but for a different reason. Please let me know what the reason is in your post, if you can.

How much would you expect it to cost in a store?
A. $3 - 5
B. $5 - 10
C. $10 - 20
D. $20 - 25
E. $25 - 30
F. >$30

And that's it, thanks in advance to all who answer. And thanks again to all who answered my previous polls that were homework


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 25, 2009)

A, A, C (because I don't need and thus lose bookmarks), F


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't borrow books, so I won't have a use for this. Besides, I don't need something else telling me when to return my book; I can remember the due date just fine without it.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 25, 2009)

E, E, B, D.


----------



## H-land (Apr 25, 2009)

E, E, C, F
I don't believe that an alarm would be a good reminder, because in order to be effective, an alarm like that would have to go off when you were around it, and when it wouldn't be a bother to you or those around you. I find that this window of time would, at least for me, be smallish at best, and unpredictable.

However, a bookmark like the one that you've envisioned that merely displays the date on which the book is due, instead of alarming you, might be more appealing.


----------



## turbler (Apr 25, 2009)

@ opaltiger: thanks for the results, and now I can add a please explain why!:)
@ Doctor Jimmy: Could you put things in letter form? you can still have words and what not, but if you could, could you keep it in letter form for my sake?
Thanks ~


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 25, 2009)

D, D, C, F.

I wouldn't buy one because I don't need one; I don't often forget when a book is due and I can't think of any occassion where I've lost a book. Also, I typically use things like scraps of paper for bookmarks; anything much larger annoys me.


----------



## Flora (Apr 26, 2009)

E, E, B (whoops, typed C by accident), F


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 26, 2009)

B. Most of the time
B. Most of the time
B. No, I don't often borrow books, so I wouldn't really need it
B. $5 - 10


----------



## Dinru (Apr 26, 2009)

C, D, A, E


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 26, 2009)

turbler said:


> @ Doctor Jimmy: Could you put things in letter form? you can still have words and what not, but if you could, could you keep it in letter form for my sake?
> Thanks ~


1. D
2. A
3. B
4. C


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 26, 2009)

D, D, B, C.

Don't you think having a renew button would be a bit hard for the libraries to keep track of? From what I was thinking, you could just keep hitting the renew button to keep the book for as long as you want, which means that anyone who's waiting for the book wouldn't be able to get it, which is kinda unfair :\


----------



## turbler (Apr 26, 2009)

@ Raichao: Nonono When you renew the book via the library, you use the renew button so the timer knows you renewed it...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 26, 2009)

E, E, B, F

I don't borrow books anymore, but back when I did (like, 5 years ago or something), I was okay about returning them on time.

Also, I never ever use proper bookmarks. I have Magic: the Gathering cards for that.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Apr 26, 2009)

B, B, A, B.


----------



## turbler (Apr 26, 2009)

Kay Guyss(And Girls too)! The project This survey is a part of is due tuesday! I would Really appricieate if we could at _least_ hit 20 befor ethe project is due (hopefully more though!) Thanks again to all

~ turbler


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Apr 26, 2009)

D
D
C
B

I have a tendency of leaving book marks in books when I return them,I'll lose it


----------



## Pook (Apr 26, 2009)

B, C, B, E.


----------



## ColorBlind (Apr 26, 2009)

C
C
A
B


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 27, 2009)

A,C,C, (same as Honalululand) D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 27, 2009)

D, A, A, F


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 27, 2009)

D, D, A, B.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 27, 2009)

D/C/C/C

I wouldn't buy it because my mom acts as a reminder already and most books remain attached to my hip till I'm done with them.


----------



## Sceptilious (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's my responses :

AAAD

Hey I thinks thats an acronym for something...........not sure what though :)


----------



## Felidire (Apr 27, 2009)

1. How often do you forget due dates on library books?
*E. I don't often borrow books*

2. How often do you hand your Library books in late?
*E. I don't often borrow books*

3. Now would you buy this product?
*A. Yes -* If I were younger i'd probably buy several and label them as "distracters". Throw one somewhere, set the alarm off, the people/person go "huh?" and go to check the noise out, and then I can sneak past them~ ,,xD

How much would you expect it to cost in a store?
*Either B. or C. - ((Most likely B.))*

I'd hope *A.* though, because that means being able to buy more distracters! ,,>D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 27, 2009)

D

D

A

C

There you go ;)


----------



## turbler (Apr 27, 2009)

My dad is Makin' me cut off really soon, Like 7:30 or so~ Answer quick, please!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 27, 2009)

A, A, C (I'd probably lose the bookmark like the day after getting it, but I might buy it. Depends on my mood, where it's available, etc), E


----------



## turbler (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay (Wow I post here too much... :sweatdrop:) If I get enough results I can reprint the new results for the actual convention
tl;dr: The cut off has been extended to wednesday, I think~
Oh, and you can post after the cut off, it just won't count
thanks again to all!~ You bunch are life savers when it comes to survey homework 
EDIT: 'kay, the deadline has passed, you can still enter, it just won't count. thanks to all who participated!~


----------

